

Confuse people SSHing to your host with a redirect back to theirs - officialjunk
https://twitter.com/climagic/status/452079585665224704   

======
oakwhiz
This is kind of a bad idea because if the source address of the connection is
being spoofed, your machine becomes a TCP port 22 proxy to any other host. Not
to mention the fact that you expose yourself to denial-of-service attacks.

~~~
jlgaddis
Have you ever tried to actually spoof a TCP connection?

